# Traveling on I-95



## Martin A (Sep 23, 2011)

Is I-95 ok to travel from Boston through New York in a class A 40 ft RV?


----------



## H2H1 (Sep 23, 2011)

WELL it is an interstate hi way and it does not go thru NEW YORK town. I-95 will take you all the way to to Miami. BUT MORE TRAVELED RVer will give you a better idea.


----------



## vanole (Sep 24, 2011)

Martin,

I make the run from here in Va Beach to Quincy Mass all the time in a 43' M/H sometimes with TOAD (64ft) and other times without.  

In short yes you can run down I-95 but that would not be my first choice.  Pay attention to the day of week and time of day if going that route.

Myself not sure where you are actually starting from nor finally ending up I'd run the Mass Pike, to 86 (thru Hartford) to 684, 287, Tappan Zee (the last three are all around NYC).  If continuing south I add on the GSP to NJ Tpk.  Yes the above has tolls but it is worth it.

Do not try to sneak over to the Merrit Pkwy in New Haven it has height restritions (read some overpasses are 8ft).

Jeff


----------



## dfedora (Sep 24, 2011)

Martin

Like jeff stated time of day /week makes all the difference. I've travel down 95 towards NYC but also take Tappen Zee bridge to NJ /Garden state pkwy . If traveling farther south look at the old route 301 to bypass baltimore & Washington Dc. Nice ride but still watch time of day.

Dick


----------



## vanole (Sep 24, 2011)

Martin,

x2 on dfedora suggestion of the 301 bypass.  I'm not a fan of anything in and around DC.


Jeff


----------



## sea4u (Oct 7, 2011)

Yes but you have to follow these things:

Merge onto I-95 South
Take US-64 exit 138 to Nashville/Rocky Mount/Raleigh
Take the US-64 West ramp to Raleigh/Nashville
Take the
End: Bear right at Gorman Street
Take Gorman Street to Avent Ferry and turn right onto Avent Ferry Road
Continue on Avent Ferry through the first light (Trailwood Drive)
At the second light, turn right onto Varsity Drive
Go straight through the four-way stop
Continue to the end of Varsity Drive and take a left
Make a left into the second level of the parking deck
EB I (right) and EB II (left) are the buildings at the end of Varsity Drive


----------



## akjimny (Oct 7, 2011)

Huh ? ? ? ?


----------



## Triple E (Oct 7, 2011)

Have one more drink then try again.  :stupid:


----------



## akjimny (Oct 7, 2011)

One more didn't help.


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2011)

i like that steve and jim ,,, but to me looks like another add person sneeked in ,, ck out his signiture


----------



## brodavid (Oct 11, 2011)

I just had 2 glasses of tea and still did not make sense, what has going to Hwy 64 to do with going to Boston


----------



## Cruzincat (Oct 12, 2011)

The beltway between US50 and I-95/I-395 south of DC is not as bad as it used to be, but in afternoon rush hour, I-95 between DC and Richmond is terrible.  Has anyone taken a large rig over the Potomac on the US 301 (not so) Nice bridge?  It scares me in my Grand Caravan.  It's not really all that narrow, but it sure seems like it.


----------



## vanole (Oct 12, 2011)

Cruzincat,

Loved your "not so" comment to the Gov Harry Nice Bridge.  Yeah that sucker is narrow and it is "Harry" to drive over.  

Jeff


----------

